# Farewell to a genius....



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*I would have starved to death many a year ago but for this brilliant man.*

*Inventor of instant noodles dies at 96*

Sat Jan 6, 6:02 AM ET

Momofuku Ando, the Japanese inventor of instant noodles - a dish that has sustained American college students for decades - has died. He was 96. Nissin Food Products Co., the company Ando founded, said on its Web site that he died Friday after suffering a heart attack.

Born in Taiwan, Ando founded his company in 1948 from a humble family operation. Faced with food shortages in post-World War II Japan, Ando thought a quality, convenient noodle product would help feed the masses.

In 1958, his "Chicken Ramen" - the first instant noodle - was introduced after many trials. Following its success, the company added other products, such as the "Cup Noodle" in 1971.

"The Momofuku Ando Instant Ramen Museum" opened in 1999 in Ikeda City in western Japan commemorating his inventions.

Ando gave a speech at the company's New Year ceremony and enjoyed Chicken Ramen for lunch with Nissin employees on Thursday before falling ill, Japan's largest daily Yomiuri reported.

He is survived by his wife, Masako.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070106/ap_on_bi_ge/obit_ando


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Sayonara, honourable noodle man.  

Count me in as one of those college students who lived on those delicious and flavourful bricks of noodles. They were 12 for $1.00 when my cousin and I were roomies and going to Florida State in the early nineties. The mushroom flavour is still my favourite.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

While I was never a student, I did live off of these for a time. When I moved out of my parent's place, if my car ever broke down and needed repair, I usually had next to no money left over that week to buy food, so, every night for dinner, it'd be instant noodles. What other food can you eat every night for seven nights for only a dollar.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I must say, in my single days, it was a staple. 
Now there is no way in Hell I would eat one now, yuck!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I still like them for lunch once in awhile.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I used to eat Ramen all of the time in college. I didn't want to spend too much money on food as that would have cut into my liquor budget! A case sometimes makes it way into my pantry from time to time just for snacking.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I was a Kraft mac and cheese man, but I do like the Ramen once in a while.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I did live off these for quite some time as well.Back when eating, for the most part, was just something that needed to be done rather than a daily event to enjoy ramen noodles, kraft mac and cheese, PB&J and microwave burritos were all staples while living on my own. I still like them once in a while for the nostalgia and as a reminder as to why I work so hard.

Bye Mr. Ramen dude.
thanks for keeping my belly and my wallet full.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I must say, in my single days, it was a staple.
> Now there is no way in Hell I would eat one now, yuck!


I am with you all the way here, bro. Nevertheless, when I did eat them, I was a beef man. Fare thee well, noodle-guru...may you have a place in the sainthood for feeding so many on so little.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm with all of you. I think when it's a continuous part of your diet, it kills something inside of you and you never want it again after that. I actually gag a little at even just the smell of the noodles.

Chicken and Beef were my two flavors of choice.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yeah well I havent eaten it since college or military my crew on the other hand who are almost all entirely on parole you would not believe the mixes for ramon noodles they come up with more inventive than any thing I ever saw in college or just plain gross depending on whats left of you taste buds.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> Yeah well I havent eaten it since college or military my crew on the other hand who are almost all entirely on parole you would not believe the mixes for ramon noodles they come up with more inventive than any thing I ever saw in college or just plain gross depending on whats left of you taste buds.


My dad is a retired captain with our state's Department of Corrections...the stories he can tell! Ramen noodles are considered a delicacy in prison and are sometimes actually used as a form of currency. Often, a group of inmates will pool together their meager savings and buy the ingredients for a communal "stew" consisting of ramen, crushed chips, etc. from the canteen. They will find some kind of container to "cook" it in and then all of them will dig in. I guess that says alot for prison food if this is considered a treat.  It's interesting that this appears to be a part of prison culture everywhere.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My favorite is the shrimp flavored, but I'll drink the chicken powder in hot water as a broth anytime!


----------

